# Please help! Somethings wrong!!!



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I woke up this morning to annie laying on the ground with no feathers. She still breathing and has no wounds.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone?!.........


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

_*Aliens *_*from Outer-Space ?*


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

She got her self ready for the pot for you ol


----------



## dademoss (Jul 8, 2012)

Acute Rubberitis


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Let me do some research and see what is wrong with her.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Ok it's either they are molting and aren't getting enough protien so the feathers can't grow back or it's Necrotic Dermatitis disease.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

That looks alot like rubber though? Lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I think you made the first rubber chicken joke here. Well done!


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

HaHa love it lol


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha! It's chickenisntevenrealitis!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

AAAhhh, she just need some mouth to beak and she'll be right as rain!!!


----------

